# Hey Nestor



## oldognewtrick (Apr 10, 2010)

Whats going on in lovely Winnipeg tonite?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 11, 2010)

Not much happening in the 'Peg tonight, Tom.

What's shaking at your end?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, just rearranged the workshop to make room for a 60 gal vertical air compressor that some framers left on a job site and the contractor told me to haul it off, looks brand new. Haven't run power to it, but I did check continuity. If it doesn't work it will become a BBQ smoker. Got the jeep out, dusted it off, went for a ride with the top down, now I think it might be nap time.

Started my first home brew batch yesterday and checked the air lock and its bubbling away, so I guess I didn't kill it yet, we'll see. Thats it from middle Tennessee.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 13, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Well, just rearranged the workshop to make room for a 60 gal vertical air compressor that some framers left on a job site and the contractor told me to haul it off, looks brand new. Haven't run power to it, but I did check continuity. If it doesn't work it will become a BBQ smoker. Got the jeep out, dusted it off, went for a ride with the top down, now I think it might be nap time.
> 
> Started my first home brew batch yesterday and checked the air lock and its bubbling away, so I guess I didn't kill it yet, we'll see. Thats it from middle Tennessee.




You stay busy. I've been sitting at home dealing with allergies.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 14, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> You stay busy. I've been sitting at home dealing with allergies.



What, tryin to figure out how to start an allergy sufferers talk forum? Looking for Kleenex, NasalX and Dristain to sponsor it?

This years not bad for me, but I've bought enough Kleenex to buy the company in years past.

Nestor, y'all got allergies up in Canada?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 14, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Nestor, y'all got allergies up in Canada?




Oh sure.  We have our fair share of allergy sufferers.  My nephew is allergic to certain kinds of tree pollen, so we had an electronic air filter installed on the furnace of my sister's house.  That was about the only way to filter the air in her house to get that stuff out of the air.  He's our canary in the coal mine because he can tell in the spring when it's time to clean it.  Any other time of the year it doesn't seem to bother him.

Just yesterday I had a woman phone me and ask if I had a vacant apartment "as far as possible from the laundry room".  I said the suite I had available was about 40 feet along a hallway from the laundry room and asked why that was important.  She said that she was "severely allergic to certain kinds of petroleum based laundry detergents".  She said that she could die if she was over exposed to laundry detergent.

I didn't know what to think.  I figured it might be a crank call, or maybe I was dealing with a whacko.  So, I was just polite and told her that she might want to look for an apartment in a building with basement laundry room rather than a laundry room on each floor like I have.  Still don't know what to think of that call.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 15, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> What, tryin to figure out how to start an allergy sufferers talk forum? Looking for Kleenex, NasalX and Dristain to sponsor it?
> 
> This years not bad for me, but I've bought enough Kleenex to buy the company in years past.
> 
> Nestor, y'all got allergies up in Canada?




Great Idea!



Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Oh sure.  We have our fair share of allergy sufferers.  My nephew is allergic to certain kinds of tree pollen, so we had an electronic air filter installed on the furnace of my sister's house.  That was about the only way to filter the air in her house to get that stuff out of the air.  He's our canary in the coal mine because he can tell in the spring when it's time to clean it.  Any other time of the year it doesn't seem to bother him.
> 
> Just yesterday I had a woman phone me and ask if I had a vacant apartment "as far as possible from the laundry room".  I said the suite I had available was about 40 feet along a hallway from the laundry room and asked why that was important.  She said that she was "severely allergic to certain kinds of petroleum based laundry detergents".  She said that she could die if she was over exposed to laundry detergent.
> 
> I didn't know what to think.  I figured it might be a crank call, or maybe I was dealing with a whacko.  So, I was just polite and told her that she might want to look for an apartment in a building with basement laundry room rather than a laundry room on each floor like I have.  Still don't know what to think of that call.



I wouldn't know what to think of it either but I'm sure there are people out there with that allergy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 15, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Great Idea!QUOTE]
> 
> What? You think I'm just a pretty face???


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 15, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> What? You think I'm just a pretty face???



No, we figure you probably got money too.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 15, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> No, we figure you probably got money too.



no, I'm married with children...nuff said...and the only thing pretty bout me is I have a pretty big band-aid on my left thumb right now.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe next time have someone else hold the nail while you hit it with the hammer.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 16, 2010)

problem is...he hit the wrong nail...and that's not your hammer, quit borrowin the wifes "everything drawer" hammer for work.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 16, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> TxBuilder said:
> 
> 
> > Great Idea!QUOTE]
> ...


----------

